# Timing belt or chain



## vwbuge (Dec 29, 2004)

on the W8? And what is the service interval?


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: Timing belt or chain (vwbuge)*

chains, 3, on rear of engine.
belts on front for accessories...


----------

